# Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !



## GTAzocker (23. August 2011)

*Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

Habe seit gestern abend bei jedem sender kein signal und weiß nicht an was das liegt!
Habe schon alle Stecker üperprüft. Ich habe einen Receiver von Comag *PVR/2 100CI HD*
Was soll ich tun ????


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

Anderen Receiver ausprobieren, wenn der funzt deinen reparieren lassen (wenn Garantie) oder neu kaufen. Auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen wäre auch noch eine Option. Falls du in einem Wohnblock wohnst, mal Nachbarn fragen ob der auch keinen Empfang hat.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

Das ist ja SAT, oder? theoretisch kann auch ein Gewitter was an der Schüssel oder den Kabeln beschädigt haben. Wenn möglich, dann leih Dir mal einen anderen Receiver, ob es damit klappt. 

Ins optionsmenü usw. vom Receiver kommst Du aber rein?


----------



## GTAzocker (23. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

ja ins menü vom Receiver komm ich kann auch aufnahmen von der Festplatte ankuken aber live kann ich kein TV sehen.
Vil kommt des auch von der Hitze weil meine Schüssel steht den ganzen Tag mitten in der Sonne.....


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

naja, dafür sind die ja gebaut, dass die auch mal den ganzen Tag in der Sonne stehen. Aber es kann natürlich irgendwas im Laufe der Zeit an Kabeln usw. korrodiert sein, und heute kam dann halt noch das letzte Fitzelchen dazu, um die Verbindung zu kappen?


----------



## GTAzocker (24. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

das glaube ich auch denn die schüssel un das ganze ist schon ziemlich alt. Ich glaube das an der schüssel die "empfänger " kaputt sind. Weil dort ist das Kabel ,beim Überprüfen von mir, herrausgekrecht !


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

Tja, dann ab nen neuen LNB bestellen/kaufen und dann gleich nen digitalen, falls er nicht schon vorhanden war.


----------



## Chakka_cor (24. August 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich auf jedem TV Sender kein Signal !*

Hi,

kommst Du an die Schüssel ran? Wenn ja, schließ mal ein Kabel vom LNB direckt am Rec an und schau nach ob Du ein Signalbekommst, wenn nein ist das LNB defekt, wenn ja kann es an den Kabeln oder den Anschlüssen an den kabeln liegen.

Evtl. mal die Endstücke an den Kabeln überprüfen ob diese fest sind und wenn nicht das Kabel evtl. mal um 1 - 2 cm kürzen, abisolieren und die Anschlüsse wieder drauf.

Wenn alles nichts helfen sollte komm mal ins Sat-Online-Board, da sind in der Shout regelmäßig welche die sich sehr gut mit Sat-Technik auskennen und helfen können.


----------

